
Magic: The Gathering’ game maker exposed 452,000 players’ account data - smaili
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/16/magic-the-gathering-wizards-data-exposure/
======
mharroun
Ah the ole public s3 bucket gotcha.

I can imagine its somthing along the lines of needed to move data 1 time
between 2 systems for an export/import and got lazy with permissions.

